# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سابقة قضائية : اشهار اقلاس

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سابقة قضائية دعوي اشهار افلاس

محمد ناصر محمد / ضد/ بنك القضارف للاستثمار

نمرة القضية: الرقم م ع/ط م/88/2007م 
المحكمة: المحكمة العليا العدد: 2007


المبادئ:قانون الإفلاس لسنة 1929م 

– مهام مدير التفليسة– تحديد المهام في منطوق الحكم – حق الأطراف في متابعة حقوقهم قبل الآخر بعد قفل التفليسة. 



- تحديد مهـام مدير التفليسـة بمنطـوق الحكـم يُعد أمـراً ضرورياً يستمد منه مدير التفليسـة سلطاته في مباشرة واجباته المحددة دون انحراف.
بعد قفل التفليسة وإزالة أثارها المتعلقة بالمدين ودائنيه يعود للمدين ودائنيه حرية متابعة ما تبقى من حقوقهم قبل الآخر بالطرق الانفرادية المقررة قانوناً

الحكم:
القاضي: عبد الرحيم عبد الوهاب التهامي
التاريخ: 19/8/2007م

حاصل الوقائع كما يتبين من سائر الأوراق التي اطلعنا عليها ، أن الطاعن محمد ناصر محمد تقدم عن طريق محاميه الأستاذ/ الطاهر حسن بعريضة أمام قاضي المحكمة العامة بورتسودان طلب فيها إصدار حكم يشهر إفلاسه ، وقال بياناً لذلك أنه رجل أعمال وكان يعمل وكيلاً لمحطتي شل بمنطقة سلالاب والشاحنات بورتسودان ، وأن الشركة قامت بإلغاء هذه التواكيل وسحبت منه المحطات أعلاه ، وبسبب ذلك تعرض لخسائر متعددة وعجز عن سداد ديونه البالغ قدرها (1.480.157.810) جنيهاً .



حسب التفصيل الوارد بكشف المديونية الذي أرفقه وظل حبيساً بالسجن منذ عام 1999م ، وعلى ضوء الوقائع والبينات التي استمعت إليها محكمة الموضوع قضت بتاريخ 4/7/2006م بشهر إفلاس الطاعن اعتباراً من تاريخ 20/5/2004م ، وأمرت بأن تؤول جميع أمواله بعد التاريخ أعلاه إلى المحكمة أو أمين التفليسة الذي عينته ، كما أمرت بتقييم العقار المملوك له رقم (214) مربع (14) الثورة بورتسودان والبضائع المختلفة المخزنة وبيعها لصالح بنك القضارف المرهونة لصالحه .
وتوريد الفائض من عائد البيع بعد سداد المديونية أعلاه لصالح التفليسة وإدراج ما تبقى منها إذا لم يف عائد البيع بكامل المديونية ضمن قوائم الدائنين ، كما أمرت بالإفراج عن المفلس واطلاق سراحه فوراً ، لم تقبل الدائنة شركة حافظ السيد البربري بهذا الحكم بدعوى أن محكمة الموضوع لم تتح لها فرصة تقديم بينة مناهضة لدعوى المدعي ، كما لم يقبل المفلس نفسه بالجزء المتعلق ببيع العقار المملوك له لصالح دائنه بنك القضارف ، وتقدم كل منهما بطعن عن طريق الاستئناف أمام محكمة استئناف ولاية البحر الأحمر ، وقد أسست المستأنفة الأولى على أسباب خلصت فيها للقول . بأن محكمة الموضوع لم تسمح لهم بتقديم بينة مناهضة لما يدعيه المدعي طالب التفليسة كما أن الأخير لم يقدم دفاتر حسابات صحيحة ومنظمة تبين حساباته وأحواله المالية عملاً بنص المادتين 80(أ) و81(2) من قانون الإفلاس وطلب في الختام إلغاء حكم محكمة الموضوع ورفض شهر الإفلاس وإعادة الأوراق لذات المحكمة لسماع البينة المناهضة كما ارتكز الاستئناف المقدم من المفلس على أسباب خلص فيها للقول أن المحكمة أخطأت وتسرعت في قرارها ببيع العقار والبضائع المملوكة له لصالح بنك القضارف بدعوى أن الرهن على العقار قد انتهى مقابل البضائع التي تم حجزها لصالح البنك وأن الأخير من تلقاء نفسه رفض هذه البضائع وبالتالي إنعدم أي امتياز له على العقار والبضائع موضوع البيع ، وفي الختام التمس إلغاء الشق المتعلق بالبيع واستمرار حجز هذه الأموال لصالح التفليسة ، لم يلق الاستئناف الأول ولا الثاني قبولاً لدى محكمة الاستئناف وقضت بتاريخ 19/3/2007م في مذكرتها ( أ س م/67/2006م) برفضها وتأييد قضاء محكمة الموضوع ، وحيث لم يقبل المستأنفان الأول والثاني بهذا الحكم ، طعن فيه الأول شركة حافظ السيد البربري بمذكرة قدمها نيابة عنها الأستاذ/ عبد الهادي محمد إبراهيم ، كما طعن فيه الثاني المفلس بمذكرة قدمها نيابة عنه الأستاذ/ الطاهر حسن محمد ، وفي الأسباب ينعي الأول الحكم المطعون فيه بمخالفة القانون مقرراً في ذلك أن المطعون ضده لم يثبت أمام المحكمة أنه لديه دفاتر حسابية منتظمة ولم يقدم أي بينة على ذلك ، كما لم يثبت أنه تصرف في أمواله بعناية وعدم إهمال وبعكس ذلك فالثابت أنه تصرف في أموله بإهمال كامل وعدم عناية ولم تسمح محكمة الموضوع بتقديم بينة تثبت ذلك ومناهضته طلب الإفلاس ، ولهذه الأسباب يلتمس إلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه ، كما ينعي الطاعن الثاني الحكم فلي شقه المتعلق بتأييد بيع العقار والبضائع المحجوزة لصالح بنك القضارف بالخطأ بدعوى أن الرهن على العقار انقضى بإبرام عقد رهن حيازي جديد على البضائع التي قدرت قيمتها بمبلغ (320) مليون جنيهاً تم حجزها لصالح البنك وفشل الأخير في بيعها وتسويقها مما يعني انقضاء الرهن على هذه البضائع التي كان يتعين على البنك إعادتها للمفلس لإدخالها ضمن أموال التفليسة بعد زوال هذه الرهونات ، ولهذه الأسباب التمس إلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه في هذا الشق من منطوقه ، من حيث الشكل الطلبان مقبولان طالما كان الثابت بالأوراق أن تقديمها تم خلال القيد الزمني الذي نصت عليه المادة (208) من قانون الإجراءات المدنية.

وقبل أن أخوض في تفاصيل الأسباب التي ينعي بها الطاعنان الحكم المطعون فيه والرد عليها ، لا بد أن نُلقي الضوء من باب الفائدة القانونية على الإفلاس كنظام قانوني ، أحكامه وقواعده والفرق بينه وبين الإعسار المدني ، وما دعانا إلى ذلك هو أن المحاكم كما لاحظنا تواجه صعاباً جمة وعسيرة في فهمها للطبيعة الخاصة لإجراءات الإفلاس ومقاصده والخلط في كثير من الأحيان بينه وبين الإعسار المدني ، ويرجع السبب في ذلك حسب تقديري للعيب والقصور العالق بمعظم نصوص قانون الإفلاس الحالي سنة 1929م والذي مضى عليه أكثر من ثمانية عقود مضت ، ولا سبيل لإصلاح هذه العيوب وتسهيل مهمة المحاكم وتبسيط إجراءاتها إلا بنفرة جادة لمراجعة هذا القانون الضارب في القدم وتعديله بوضع قواعد محكمة ومبسطة تزيل اللبس والغموض والخلط في نصوصه ليواكب التطور الملحوظ في حركة المعاملات التجارية وتنشيط الائتمان في هذه المعاملات وحماية حقوق الدائنين والمدينين معاً ، أعود لبداية الموضوع وأرى أن الإفلاس في معناه القانوني هو نظام قانوني خاص يهدف إلى تنظيم التنفيذ الجماعي على أموال المدين المفلس الذي يتوقف عن سداد ديونه في مواعيد استحقاقها بسبب اضطراب أعماله وتدني أوضاعه المالية بما يزعزع الثقة في ائتمانه ويهدد مصالح دائنيه ، وهو في معظم التشريعات المعاصرة نظام خاص بالتجار ومن في حكمهم ، وقد أهمل المشرع السوداني هذه الخاصية ولم يقبل أي تفرقة بين إفلاس المدين التاجر والمدين غير التاجر مما أدى إلى الخلط بين الإفلاس الذي يهدف إلى تنشيط الائتمان في المعاملات التجارية وحماية حقوق الدائنين وتصفية أموال المدين وتوزيع الثمن الناتج عن بيعها بين الدائنين قسمة غرماء . وبين الإعسار المدني الذي يقوم على فكرة الخلل الذي يطرأ على الذمة فيزيد خصومها على أصولها دون أن يرتب ذلك أثراً على المعسر أو دائنه ، أضف إلى ذلك أن الأخذ بنظام الإفلاس المختلط لا يحقق المساواة بين التاجر وغير التاجر من حيث الأثر الذي يترتب على شهر الإفلاس وتقدير أسبابه إذ أن بين المعاملات المدنية والتجارية فروقات هامة لا يمكن تجاهلها أقلها أنه يترتب على إفلاس التاجر غل يده عن إدارة أمواله والتصرف فيها إذ ينوب عنه في ذلك مدير التفليسة حفاظاً على حقوق الدائنين ، أما غير التاجر فلا يناله من الإفلاس شئ من ذلك ولا يحول بينه وبين ممارسته لمهنته بالوجه المعتاد ، ويشهر الإفلاس في كل الأحوال بمقتضى حكم تصدره المحكمة المختصة بناءً على طلب من المدين أو من دائنه وهو حكم تقريري لا يكشف الحقوق كغيره من الأحكام وإنما يقرر حالة جديدة هي إفلاس المدين ، ويترتب على صدوره تصفية جماعية لأموال المدين وقيام جماعة الدائنين ، ويعقب ذلك قيام إجراءات تمهيدية توكل إلى مدير التفليسة الذي تعينه المحكمة ليقوم بحسب سلطاته المنصوص عليها بالمادتين (29 و30) من قانون الإفلاس بمهمة الإشراف على أموال التفليسة وحصر أموالها العقارية والمنقولة وغيرها والتحقق من ديونها وإجراء المحاسبة بين المدين ودائنيه وتصفية هذه الأموال وبيعها تحت إشراف المحكمة وتوزيع الثمن الناتج عن ذلك بين الدائنين توزيعاً عادلاً دون تزاحم أو تشاحن قسمة غرماء كل بحسب نصيبه ولا أفضلية فيه لأحدهم على الآخر إلا إذا كان صاحب دين ممتاز أو مضمون برهن لأن الأصل أن هذه الحقوق لا تتأثر بشهر الإفلاس ولا يندرج أصحابها في جماعة الدائنين ، ومما سلف فإن الرأي عندي للتفرقة بين الإعسار المدني والإفلاس التجاري ولضبط أحكامنا في هذا الشأن تفادياً للتناقض والقصور الذي شاب قانون الإفلاس الحالي ، هو أن مناط الحكم بشهر إفلاس المدين هو توقفه عن سداد ديونه الحالة في ميعاد استحقاقها وأن يكون هذا التوقف والعجز عن سداد هذه الديون ناتجاً عن تردي أوضاع المدين المالية واضطراب أعماله لا بفعل إهمال أو تماطل مفتعل ، وبغض النظر عما إذا كان المدين موسراً أو معسراً تقل خصومه عن أصواله أو تزيد ، إذن فالعبرة لشهر الإفلاس هو عجز المدين عن سداد ديونه الحالة بسبب ضائقة مالية مستحكمة ألمت به من شأنه أن يتزعزع معها ائتمانه وتتعرض مصالحه ومصالح دائنيه وحقوقهم إلى خطر محقق أو كبير الاحتمال ، كما يشترط في الدين الذي يتوقف المدين عن سداده أن يكون حال الأداء ومعين المقدار وخالياً من أي نزاع ، وتبعاً لذلك فإن لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة التامة في استخلاص حالة التوقف عن سداد الديون وأسبابها والتحقق من قيام بقية الشرائط المطلوبة لحكم الإفلاس من كافة الأمارات والدلائل والظروف والملابسات التي تطرح أمامها ، وبإنزال ما تقدم على وقائع الدعوى التي طرحت أجد أن محكمة الموضوع استخلصت توافر قيام الإفلاس بعناصره المشار إليها أعلاه في حق المفلس على أساس سليم وإن كان منطوق حكمها النهائي قد شابه بعض القصور فيما يتعلق بعدم تسميتها لأمين التفليسة الذي كلفته وإغفالها لتحديد مهامه وواجباتها كما أشرنا إليها أعلاه ، ومن الضروري تحديد مهام مدير التفليسة بمنطوق الحكم حتى يكون منطوق الحكم متكاملاً ويستمد مدير التفليسة سلطاته في مباشرة واجباته المحددة بموجب هذا المنطوق دون انحراف ، والإفلاس بخلاف الإعسار تترتب عليه آثار قانونية في حق المدين ودائنيه ، أهمها غل يد المدين عن إدارة أمواله وإسناد ذلك لمدير التفليسة واصباغ الحماية القانونية عليه بحيث يمتنع على الدائنين إقامة دعاوى انفرادية في مواجهة المفلس بعد صدور حكم الإفلاس وقيام جماعة الدائنين ، ولذلك فإن الحكم الذي تصدره المحكمة الابتدائية بإفلاس المدين وهو حكم تقريري لا يعد حكماً نهائياً تتقطع المحكمة به بعد صدوره ، بحيث لا يمكن أن يتصور أن تظل يد المدين مغلولة عن إدارة أمواله وإصباغ الحماية القانونية عليه إلى ما لا نهاية ، فمتى ما تحقق مدير التفليسة من ديون المفلس وأوفى بسدادها للدائنين بعد تصفيته لأموال المدين ، أو متى ما تبين له بعد حصر أموال المفلس أنها لا تفي بكامل مديونيته جميعاً ، فإنه في أي حالة من الحالتين أعلاه يتعين عليه رفع تقريره للمحكمة التي أصدرت حكم الإفلاس لإصدار حكمها النهائي بقفل التفليسة وإزالة أثارها المتعلقة بالمدين ودائنيه بحيث يعود للمدين ودائنيه حرية متابعة ما تبقى من حقوقهم قبل الآخر بالطرق الانفرادية المقررة قانوناً ، ومتى قررنا سلامة الاستخلاص الذي انتهت إليه محكمة الموضوع ومن بعدها محكمة الاستئناف في حكمها المطعون فيه فإن الطعن المطروح من قبل الطاعنة شركة حافظ السيد البربري في الحكم يصبح بكافة أسبابه بلا فائدة ترجى منه طالما كان الثابت توقف المدين عن سداد ديونه وارتباط ذلك بتدني أوضاعه المالية واضطراب أعماله الأمر الذي ترتب عليه بقاؤه في السجن لفشله وعجزه عن سداد هذه الديون منذ عام 1999م ، وفي ذات السياق نجد أن الطعن الذي طرحه المدين حول الحكم في شقه المتعلق ببيع المرهونات ( العقار والبضائع المحجوزة ) لصالح الراهن بنك القضارف أيضاً طعن غير سديد فالمدين الطاعن في جميع مراحل الدعوى التي اطلعنا عليها يقر صراحة بانشغال ذمته بالمديونية لصالح البنك المذكور ولا ينكر رهنه للعقار والبضائع المملوكة له لصالح البنك وفاءً لهذه المديونية والمقرر قانوناً أن مثل هذه الحقوق المضمونة برهن أياً كان نوعه لا تدخل ضمن أموال التفليسة ولا يندرج أصحابها في قوائم الدائنين إلا في حدود ما تبقى لهم من دين إذا لم تَفِ الأموال المرهونة بكامل ديونهم ، وحيث إن ما يذكره الطاعن خلافاً لذلك لم نجد له أي أساس في الوقائع والبينات التي اطلعنا عليها ، عليه فإن خلاصة الأمر عندي هو شطب الطعنين المرفوعين ، وتأييد الحكم المطعون فيه.


القاضي: جعفر اركة أبو طاهر
التاريخ: 28/8/2007م

أوافق.


القاضي: إبراهيم محمد حمدان
التاريخ: 23/9/2007م

أوافق.

الأمر النهائي:


1- يرفض الطعنان.
2- نؤيد الحكم المطعون فيه.


عبد الرحيم عبد الوهاب التهامي

قاضي المحكمة العليا
ورئيس الدائرة 
23/9/2007م
*

----------

